# The family want to cycle now...



## LosingFocus (2 Jul 2012)

Which in itself is awesome and I'm glad they do, be nice to be out in the open with Mrs Focus and the 2 little Focurs. But it raises some logistical questions that I'm hoping people on here can advise me on.

Basically I have 2 bikes currently, a Rayleigh MTB/BSO Full Susser thing and my Virtuoso. Eldest son (5) has a basic small bike which is fine for his needs at the moment - Ive got it set up well and looked after better than my bikes tbf. Mrs F is looking at a hybrid for her, she has seen and has her heart set on a Victoria Pendelton one from Halfords. Littlest son is 2 and will get a bike seat for him. Which leads nicely into my questions:

1) We are going to be going on tracks and cycle paths, no road work at all. So, is there a way to put a kids seat on a full sus MTB? 

2) If the answer to 1) is no, and I quote here, Ive been told to look at a "cheap bike" I can use with the family. The Decathlon Rockrider 5.0 looks a good bet here. (very) Cheap, simple and sturdy. Views?

3) Do I need to think about a tag-along or similar for eldest? Can these be added to any kids bike? Can I attach one to my bike if I also have a kids seat on it?

Thanks in advance you wonderful people...


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> 1) We are going to be going on tracks and cycle paths, no road work at all. So, is there a way to put a kids seat on a full sus MTB?
> 
> _ It depends on the bike. If there's enough room in the area of the seat tube just below the top-tube then maybe._
> 
> ...


 
Welcome..


----------



## Globalti (2 Jul 2012)

I don't think you can put a child seat of a FS bike.

I would sell the BSO and buy the Decathlon bike as I'm currently in love with Decathlon's value for money.

No you wouldn't want to attach anything else to your bike, even if it was possible. A kiddie seat is enough.


----------



## subaqua (2 Jul 2012)

another vote for the rockrider 5.
i use a trailgator with my rockrider 8.1 youngest loves being towed by it.


----------



## derrick (2 Jul 2012)

Child seat for full sus, we use one. kids are in front so it keeps them happy trying to steer the bike and change gear for you.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/WeeRide-Mou...68MA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341253560&sr=8-2


----------



## LosingFocus (2 Jul 2012)

Thanks all. 

Mickle - there isn't any seat tube below the top tube at all, so no go then. 

I really don't want to sell the BSO as I love and I like riding it as I can give it some real punishment and not worry too much about it. I guess if it dies then I will have to replace it though...

I like the front seat Derrick, will have a proper look at those as I think #2 would prefer to see where he was going. 

And yes, I meant a trail gator kind of thing. I guess I could put it on the back if the other was on a front seat whilst Mrs Focus was relearning to cycle.

Wonder what kind of budget I could wangle for a new bike? What price, in theory, should I look to spend of a decent rigid "soft off roader" (paths, canals, light trails)?


----------



## subaqua (2 Jul 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> And yes, I meant a trail gator kind of thing. I guess I could put it on the back if the other was on a front seat whilst Mrs Focus was relearning to cycle.
> 
> Wonder what kind of budget I could wangle for a new bike? What price, in theory, should I look to spend of a decent rigid "soft off roader" (paths, canals, light trails)?


 
you never forget how to ride a bike, it won't take her long to get back up to speed if she wants to. getting mrs subaqua motivated to go out on her bike was/is the hard part


as for budget- the most you can afford. but don't buy a cheap clunker/Bicycle Shaped Object. it will cost more in the long run when you realise you want a "nice bike"

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-376962-hybrid-and-touring-bikes

is a good starting point.

if you are not sure what things are what http://sheldonbrown.com/family/index.html is also a good starting place


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2012)

For family stuff, the cheap Rockrider will be ideal. A full susser MTB BSO, with added weight of a child seat on the back won't be pleasant to ride, and I guess it will 'bottom out' with all the weight on the back.

I use my rigid MTB in summer to tow my daughter's tag a long. Down side is the bracket that sits on the seat post all summer. Daughter can ride, but isn't as 'keen' as I'd like, so the tag along makes it more fun for her (shes 9 - we've had the tag along about 3 years).


----------



## LosingFocus (3 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> For family stuff, the cheap Rockrider will be ideal. A full susser MTB BSO, with added weight of a child seat on the back won't be pleasant to ride, and I guess it will 'bottom out' with all the weight on the back.
> .


 
Thanks Fossy. I might be able to wangle a slightly better bike which could replace the BSO (not another full susser for sure, no need for it at all for me), so will check out the rest of the Decathlon range.


----------

